# Pool table



## Gatorpharm (Nov 29, 2010)

I have a 9ft pool table that I acquired from a pool hall that went out of business. It is solid, but looks bad. Can I refinish the outside using hard woods, and make it presentable in my new basement? Anyone have experience doing this?


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

That could be possible and there's probably a few different ways to do it of varying difficulties depending on what type table you have. Some or wood and some are laminate.

Pictures would be best to get good answers.


----------



## Dave66 (Apr 6, 2012)

How old is your table? When I managed a pool hall in the early 60's (to my Mother's extreme embarrassment), our tables were made from real wood which would be relatively easy to strip and refinish. I've seen a few tables since then that were made from veneered particle board and those would be much more difficult.

If your table is just worn and dirty, a good cleaning and a couple of coats of clear finish would spruce it up while leaving its character. Not that I ever did it (yeah, right), but a lot of money may have passed over it during it's life in the pool hall.

What kind of table is it? In my day, the nine foot tables were either Snooker or championship level pool. If it had no pockets, it was for billiards.

Replace the rails, check the slate(s), and replace the felt and you have a "toy" that can be a lot of fun. Watch "The Hustler" and "The Color of Money" and you'll see what the game is really about. - lol


----------



## Gatorpharm (Nov 29, 2010)

It has plastic pockets. Probably built in the 80's with laminate surface. I would like to replace with hardwood if possible/practical. I will add pics soon. 

Thanks


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Gatorpharm said:


> It has plastic pockets. Probably built in the 80's with laminate surface. I would like to replace with hardwood if possible/practical. I will add pics soon.
> 
> Thanks


How much woodworking experience and tools do you have?

The table should have either a 3 piece or maybe one solid piece of slate. The Way I would do it is build all new rails from solid wood. Replacing the pockets with leather ones is another option. Still waiting for pictures since not all tables can be treated the same depends on design. Tables with a ball return would be harder to deal with.


----------



## Dave66 (Apr 6, 2012)

> Probably built in the 80's with laminate surface


If that's what you have, I would use it for some parts (the slates and maybe the rails) and build a whole new table. That would probably be easier than trying to hassle with veneered particle board.

Pool tables are just tables sitting on pedestal type legs. They're not really all that hard to make.


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Apr 28, 2012)

There was a good article on building pool tables in Fine Woodworking about 2 decades back. 

They have it on the website if you join

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Gatorpharm (Nov 29, 2010)

Slate is in good condition. I had new felt applied to table and rails a few years ago.


----------



## Gatorpharm (Nov 29, 2010)

rrbrown said:


> How much woodworking experience and tools do you have?
> 
> The table should have either a 3 piece or maybe one solid piece of slate. The Way I would do it is build all new rails from solid wood. Replacing the pockets with leather ones is another option. Still waiting for pictures since not all tables can be treated the same depends on design. Tables with a ball return would be harder to deal with.


I have some woodworking experience - table saw, router, and friend with planer/jointer, bandsaw. 
Three piece slate top, no ball return or coin operation.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Not sure about the top surfaces outside the rails, but the rest, with flat surfaces, looks like it would be easy to put veneer on. 
On the legs, I would cover with thicker wood, as the corners look to be chewed up a bit.

I acquired a bar, slate table from a renter who left it behind. The top surfaces are curved Formica, type stuff. Some day, when I figure out how to do it, I would like to replace with wood, or veneer it.

Good luck with it, and be sure to post info and pictures on your project.


----------



## Gatorpharm (Nov 29, 2010)

Yes. Top surface outside the rails is slightly curved. Probably to deter use as a place to put your beer bottle.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Pirate said:


> Not sure about the top surfaces outside the rails, but the rest, with flat surfaces, looks like it would be easy to put veneer on.
> On the legs, I would cover with thicker wood, as the corners look to be chewed up a bit.
> 
> I acquired a bar, slate table from a renter who left it behind. The top surfaces are curved Formica, type stuff. Some day, when I figure out how to do it, I would like to replace with wood, or veneer it.
> ...


I agree, looks like you could veneer it fairly easy with the shape. Problem will be the current laminate surface and glue. Someone else might have a idea thats better or may know what other than contact cement would stick to the laminate. Personally you have the tools, I would build new rails and base out of wood. Its really going to depend what your looking for and comfortable doing.


----------

